# Can you squeal like a pig, boy?



## Fuscus (Oct 22, 2009)

This was not pleasant! 
I had worked out a new spotlighting route and tried it out tonight. I hadn't gone more than 500 meters when a man stepped out in from of the car. Of course I was going slow and stopped a distance from him.
He was very unkempt and obviously aggressive. I left the lights on high, motor on, car in gear and wound up the window. He stupidly walked IN FRONT of my car ( allowing me to evaluate him), came to the driver window and shouted
"What the ******* do you want?"
I said I was photographing.
"What do you *******ing want?"
I gave no answer and was evaluating my options. I've met this type before (mainly in inner city, not where there were no other people and no lights - I don't know where he came from). All P and vinegar and no forethought, the number of brain cells far exceeded by the number of rum and cokes they had this day . He didn't appear to be carrying and if he had any military training, he had long gone to seed and was busy re frying his brain for the third or forth time.
He banged on the window with his pathetic LED torch.
"OPEN THE *******ING WINDOW!"
Yer right! Our amusing little chitter-chatter was obviously leading to one conclusion and one conclusion only AND it was wasting valuable herping time!
So I gunned it.
I loved the dirt road. Not only did the car fish-tail towards him ( no satisfying thump though) but the hail of stones would have been very painful. 
The route was a circuit and I didn't have to pass that way again. For those who are interested, it occurred about here Google Maps Personally I think he had some bush hidden nearby.

Oh - and there were some snakes out


----------



## Jarden (Oct 22, 2009)

wow lol random guy, you gotta wonder what people are doing walking around the bush like that being all betcha u wish u hit him as u drove off haha that would have been gold

Nice pics btw


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 22, 2009)

He might have been lost and looking for King street in Melb .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2009)

While this species is more common in King st and other watering holes, they do occur in the middle of no where and at all times of the day and night.
You did the right thing by not trying to interact with it.
A pic would have been nice, he probably just wanted a smoke.
Well done on the snakes Marc


----------



## kupper (Oct 22, 2009)

The last one fuscus what is it ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha! That's really random, yea you should have stuffed your camera in his face and got a pic.
The other critters were nice finds too.

Kupper its a Stephens Banded.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahaha...... Hilarious. What a random...... Wonder what his business was out there? Maybe he just wanted a lift to King st? Or a private show from you? Hahaha


----------



## Kersten (Oct 22, 2009)

Making a mental note to not go herping with Fuscy if it always ends like this or with airborne vehicles.....

Oh and extra credit for the thread title! :lol:


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, thats crazy lol nice pics as well by the way!

coops


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

HA HA funny but scary story there ...
great pics as usual from you ...


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Making a mental note to not go herping with Fuscy if it always ends like this or with airborne vehicles.....


I have trouble getting diving partners too


Kersten said:


> Oh and extra credit for the thread title! :lol:


I was worried that no one would get the reference, but now I'm worried you did :shock:

Episodes like this leave a residual anger in me that takes a while to dissipate, but I had a training session today and it was noted all round how much faster and harder I was hitting:shock:. Great fun


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2009)

would be scary coming accross some random out in the middle of nowhere, do you carry anything for defense in your car? nice pics by the way.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like "the hill have eyes".........or is it wrong turn?

We went herping at Waterfall on xmas day last year and found what we thought was an old camp and thought it would be great to look under the rubbish for stuff. Not even 5 minutes into it a angry bum ( had the bum jacket ( suit jacket ) and trackies with thongs and socks ) came charging out of the bush screaming at us to get away from his house!


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuscus- he didn't scratch the Troll did he? Damn nutters, always induce a few revenge fanatasies!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 22, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> I have trouble getting diving partners too


I'm almost too scared to ask....



Fuscus said:


> I was worried that no one would get the reference, but now I'm worried you did :shock:


WEEEEEEEE!!!! Looks like we got us a sow here instead of a boar 

Be afraid....be very afraid (yes I realise I'm mixing my movie metaphors/quotes/whatevers )


----------



## Perko (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice pics.
I came across a similar fellow in the Pilliga, wearing a heshen bag as a jumper.


----------



## Andrais (Oct 23, 2009)

CraigP said:


> Nice pics.
> I came across a similar fellow in the Pilliga, wearing a heshen bag as a jumper.



the new fashion statement :lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 24, 2009)

those rocks hurt,i just wanted to ask if you wanted to have a rum with me and see if i could tag along with your herping trip


----------

